# Une mode qui ne vieillit jamais ;-)



## cherine

* Fêtons ensemble l'anniversaire de*
*notre très chère modératrice*
*Une de mes "modes" préférées*
*   *
*Ma très chère Agnès*
*Joyeux anniversaire*​


(J'aurais bien aimé écrire quelque chose de créatif, d'amusant... mais tu sais bien que je manque de talent  )


----------



## ElaineG

Joyeux Joyeux Happy Happy

Wishing you a day filled with treats, love, and happiness.

And hoping that I can give you belated birthday greetings in person in November.  (On ne sait jamais....)


----------



## carolineR

Ainsi donc nous contournons le refus d'Agnès d'être remerciée ... Appréciera-t-elle ? 
De tout coeur en tout cas, *many happy returns !*


----------



## Nunty

carolineR said:


> Ainsi donc nous contournons le refus d'Agnès d'être remerciée ... Appréciera-t-elle ?


That's just what I was thinking, Caroline!

 


*Joyeux Anniversaire, chère Agnès*

  

*And many happy returns of the day

 
*​


----------



## mickaël

carolineR said:


> Ainsi donc nous contournons le refus d'Agnès d'être remerciée ... Appréciera-t-elle ?
> De tout coeur en tout cas, *many happy returns !*


Elle refuse d'être remerciée tous les 1 000  posts, mais elle n'a pas dit qu'elle ne voulait pas qu'on lui souhaite un _joyeux et heureux anniversaire_.  Je crois donc que l'on échappera au banissement.  

Un petit cadeau.


----------



## DearPrudence

Phew ! Au moins ses anniversaires défilent moins vite que ses posts  
*Joyeux anniversaire, Agnès !*

Un petit cadeau de chez moi.
Et puis un autre petit, sur ma lancée  

(et c'est à ce moment-là qu'Agnès décida de cacher également la date de son anniversaire  )


----------



## geve

Tu ne les fais pas... non, tu ne les fais pas, tes 10.000 posts ! 

Tes écrits n'ont pas pris une ride, ça ne fait pas un pli. Et si tu plisses (mais ne rompts pas), ce sont les yeux qui agissent (pour rire de nos bêtises), plus souvent que le front (pour t'en offusquer), j'en suis bien persuadée. 

Alors, ni vu ni connu, je fais un deux-en-un : *Joyeux **post-it-anniversaire** à toi !*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je ne pouvais pas ne pas faire partie des garnements qui enfreignent l'interdiction de fiesta. 
Comme nous partageons le même mois de naissance, je te souhaite donc un anniversaire ...
(ou du moins les cinq quatre dernières minutes !  )


----------



## Agnès E.

Aucune interdiction de faire la fête, bien au contraire ! J'adore qu'on me souhaite mon anniversaire, et recevoir des souhaits du monde entier est vraiment une sensation étrange... merci à tous ! 

Voici quelques truffes et autres merveilles que l'on m'a offertes et que je désire partager avec vous. Servez-vous... Elles iront à la perfection avec le calva de DearPrudence !


----------



## zaby

Mais c'est la fête ici ! Je ne suis pas trop en retard ?
J'ai apporté à boire pour tout le monde

J'ai aussi fait un livre pour cette occasion 

Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## Outsider

Félicitations, Agnès.


----------

